# Cancelation /termination of DRI sampler agreement advice



## 890zbh (Nov 7, 2015)

I recent key attended a DRI timeshare presentation at Vista Mirage in scotrsdale Az.  I am interested in a timeshare/vacation club and after presentation and offered I told them no especially after they got very pushy about it when I asked questioned and wanted an hour or two to think about it.  I wasn't very happy about the way I got treated when I wouldn't immediately agree to drop $20,000 right at that second.
I walked away and while getting my "free" gifts I was approached by a manager who offered me the Sampler package.  After sitting a speaking with him and another guy, who a few days later I found out was in training  , I agreed to purchase the Sampler.  Unfortunately I was stupid and didn't fully read the agreement which I know is my own fault.  Long story short I was given several verbal promises of stuff l, namely I was told if I payed it off in full, $2995 for 15000 sampler points,  I would receive 5000 bonus sampler points.  Needless to say when I called the sales manager to re verify this he told me the guy in training that I mostly dealt with through the sign process had given me false information because "he did not know any better cause he was in training."
I contacted Patrick Duffy, chief experience officer for DRI via email about my concerns/experience inquiring about canceling the Sampler.  Next day a rep called me from cooperate and told me they only cancel the Sampler contract in case of death or loss of job.  She told me they would do am "investigation " and talk to the sales reps I delt with.  If they admit they promised me to bonus points which was a false promise then they would cancel the agreement and refund any money.  Luckily I only put down the $349 deposit, buy I had at first intended yo pay the $2995 in full at time of purchase.  Only reason I didn't is because I was promised the 5000 bonus point for full pay off within a month after initial deposit.

Has anyone had any luck canceling the DRI sampler agreement without a death or job loss?  I have seen posts on other sites indicating people have been successful at this.  I do understand I signed the contract and may be stuck with it, but if I have not "used the product"  and only made downpaument and tried to cancel within 7 days can I?  And yes the contract does say the no refund or revision clause.  Again it's my own stupid fault but any advice would be welcomed.  Also I was anytime within the 18 month Sampler package time frame that if I purchased full DRI timeshare I was offered, $14000, for 5000 points, the Sampler money, all, would be applied to this purchase.  Again, per contract and corporate this is not true.
Sorry for the long post, but just want to see I'd anyone out there has,had similar experience and can advise me what I can do if anything.  Even if its, "you made a stupid decision, suck it up, enjoy the Sampler package cause no way out."  I dont want to end of being sued by them for non payment, but my if therrs a legal way out let me know please.  Thanks.


----------



## silentg (Nov 7, 2015)

How long ago did you do this?  If you are within 10 days you can recind.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 7, 2015)

silentg said:


> How long ago did you do this?  If you are within 10 days you can recind.



I don't believe there is a recind option with a "sampler" package. It's not a timeshare purchase and there is no deeded interest. I recall other posts about the issue of cancelling one of these so called trial ownerships and I'm pretty sure that's been the problem. 

The funny thing is, if the OP had signed a contact instead of purchasing the try-it-before-you-buy-it option, there'd be no question about the right to recind the purchase.


----------



## 890zbh (Nov 7, 2015)

Your right, there is no recind  clause.  It actually states that you can't recind, cancel, etc.  They said they are doing an "investigation " to see if the sales person lied and misrepresented info to me, by verbally offering me bous points.  If he admits it the lady at corporate told me the contract will be canceled and I get my deposit back.  She actually offered to meet me in the middle and give me 2000 bonus points if I paid in full by December 15th.   I had to remind her half way would be 2500 points...lol.  I'll get this if I pay but I want it in writing.  In the end I may have to pay for the Sampler and just enjoy the vacations and take it as a lesson learned.  I was actually planning on buying the full timeshare at end of the Sampler but now, unless they do something drastic to make good on the misrepresentations by the sales, I will never give my business to DRI or recommend anyone do


----------



## 890zbh (Nov 7, 2015)

And I contacted them within 3 days to attend recind/cancel


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 7, 2015)

dougp26364 said:


> I don't believe there is a recind option with a "sampler" package. It's not a timeshare purchase and there is no deeded interest. I recall other posts about the issue of cancelling one of these so called trial ownerships and I'm pretty sure that's been the problem.
> 
> The funny thing is, if the OP had signed a contact instead of purchasing the try-it-before-you-buy-it option, there'd be no question about the right to recind the purchase.



I don't think in most states, companies are required to offer a rescind option for a sampler package but I believe  Starwood, Marriott and Wyndham do offer rescind clauses in their purchase agreements.


----------



## 890zbh (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks for the quick replies, wish I had found tugbbs before I made my stupid mistake.  I'm planning on calling them back on Monday to see how their "investigation" is going.... 2 months to make two phone calls....almost commical....


----------



## 890zbh (Nov 7, 2015)

As far as being a DRI owner, are people happy with what they get out of the DRI vacation club?


----------



## Michael1991 (Nov 8, 2015)

In my personal view Diamond fees are far too high for the product you get. They are 30% higher than Wyndham without any better quality.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 8, 2015)

890zbh said:


> As far as being a DRI owner, are people happy with what they get out of the DRI vacation club?



Not anymore.


----------



## friedshrimp (Dec 6, 2015)

890zbh said:


> As far as being a DRI owner, are people happy with what they get out of the DRI vacation club?



I can't speak for others but I absolutely am happy with my DRI ownership.


----------

